# New models anytime soon?



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Any news of new models in the works, particularly a single room HD DVR that is better than the VIP612 and doesn't freeze a lot?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Have not heard of any one room receivers, just the whole house one.

I have three VIP612's, almost never freeze. My older one did, like for many, but most reports are the 612 is much more stable, certainly mine are.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

Problem lately has been with 512s. Those old refurbished 625s have seen better days. My Hard Drive failure rate with those is about 33% within two weeks. 
Very frustrating as an installer. 

A better single HD DVR would probably include some kind of Sling capabilities I hope.


----------

